# Car Forums > General Car/Bike Talk >  Full Electric Medium-Duty commercial Vehicles - general thread

## ExtraSlow

We already talk a lot about BEV and PHEV consumer automobiles, but let's get a separate discussion on commercial vehicles, specifically Medium and Heavy duty commercial trucks. 

I saw an Enmax 3-ton style box truck with decals announcing it was a fully electric BEV. I think it was an F650 from Roush CleanTech. 
I notice Navistar sells BEV under thier International brand, and Freightliner and Mack sell them as well for similar local-delivery box truck type applications.

Several companies make Parcel-delivery style vans with pure BEV powertains including Ford, GM, Arrival. Brightdrop and others. 

I'm certain I've missed a few. Pretty exciting space honestly, I'm pumped.

----------

